# Review of "Who Owns The Family?"



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is a review of Ray Sutton's _Who Owns The Family?_ for anyone who is interested:

Book Review: Who Owns the Family? God or the State « Reformed Covenanter


----------

